# scheels outfitter bows



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

anyone have one of these or know anything about them? Who are they made by or a copy of? Looking at one for a backup to the old switchback. At the price if they are a shooter it would be ok.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

they are the same as fred bear bows i believe


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

They are a good bow for the money. I have a friend that shoots one. I beleive they were designed by the Scheels employees, thats what I heard anyways.


----------

